# Newest Family Member - Stark!



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is my new boy, Stark! He's still at the breeders and will soon come home with me once he's paid off. BUT I love him lots and lots already, aaah! <333 He's currently ten weeks old~

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database




























about six weeks below









four weeks below









baby


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Renzen,

Stark is precious looking. Don't get much cuter then that. I love his color and markings. Thank you for sharing.

Joe


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what a cutie!I look forward to how he progresses as he matures!


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! <3


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

good looking little pup!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Very cute : )


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Cutie pie! Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! C:


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Not the best stacked pic, but any comments on his conformation?  he's 15 lbs and almost 12 weeks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks like a nice pup. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! I'm super proud of him! ^^


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks! =]]]


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Fifteen weeks old today! =]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is sooooo cute! Sable dogs are always so good looking  love his white markings! You going to crop the ears or leave them?


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words! Truthfully I'm not sure yet. I'm leaning towards getting them cropped, though. =]


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Daw, he's the same age as my girl!!! But he outweighs her by a lot!!! haha


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahaha he's a chunky monkey, that's for sure! =]


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Boy's growing like a weed!










He's getting a haircut soon, too.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

How adorable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking lil dude!


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Omg he's way to cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

The day before his ears were done:










Had his ears done a little less than a week ago. Once they're healed up fully we'll take him to the vet and get them taped up. He looks like Yoda right now!










He'll finally be here on Thursday! I'm so excited!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful puppy, love his markings too.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! He's finally here with us!




























Sorry about the quality. ^^ My cell phone doesn't take the best pictures sometimes. But we'll be going out this weekend and hopefully getting some better shots of him!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like the crop will be nice once they are standing. He is looking good as well.


----------



## Tinybee (May 22, 2013)

Very nice looking pup . A lot like mine

Keep posting pics of him please .

My dog's ear bends alittle when he is trying to listen .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you American_Pit13! He does have a really nice crop, I'm pretty pleased with how it looks on him. Just gotta get his ears to stand now, haha.

Thank you as well Tinybee! I will most definitely do so!



























Stark and my lab/pit mutt get along pretty well, too, which is great. =]


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

His crop's turning out nice. One of his ears has some extra scar tissue and folds though, while the other stands straight. I've been trying to rub it pretty often, but I'll probably have to tape the one.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Renzen said:


> His crop's turning out nice. One of his ears has some extra scar tissue and folds though, while the other stands straight. I've been trying to rub it pretty often, but I'll probably have to tape the one.


Awwww sweet boy! Cute pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KingPup (Jul 6, 2013)

Gorgeous pup! What is that crop style called? Looks really nice. Going to the vet on Thursday for a crop and I think this is the look I want! Hopefully my vet can pull it off.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks *Bella*Blu*!

And KingPup, it's a show crop with very little bell. Personally, I would have liked a bit more bell on the crop, but I can't very well change it now lol.

Also I do believe Stark is going through his "lanky" stage, lol. He also doesn't like to lean forward in his stack... well, we're working on it.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

He's six months old today! I've been trying to encourage him to stand with his legs straight instead of pulling them in together. It seems to be working so far (these pics are a week or so old).

His brother is also a beast jfc. I think he's pulling out of his lanky stage a bit earlier than Stark.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Stark free stacking. =]

He's been a bit sick lately, vet said it was Colitis probably caused by intestinal worms, so they're running a stool sample to check for parasites. That's why he looks a bit skinny in this pic, he lost a couple pounds while sick (and he hadn't had breakfast yet when I'd taken this picture).


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous and his crop looks like its turning out very nice


----------



## Kelseyjo (Aug 9, 2013)

Your dog is beautiful! What do you feed him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks y'all!

Stark is typically on Merrick's Buffalo formula. He's sick right now though, so he's on a bland diet of cooked chicken + rice + cottage cheese and a probiotic until his system can handle kibble normally again.


----------



## Kelseyjo (Aug 9, 2013)

Awh I hope he gets better soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Now he is a handsome pup!!  I think he looks great! How come you got him when he was several months old rather than the typical 8 weeks? Just curious because I remember you post all his baby pictures


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually purchased him when he was closer to 10 or 12 weeks, I can't quite remember, tbh. But I worked out an arrangement with the breeder to make payments on him, and it took me about a month and a half to completely pay him off- which is when he was shipped to me.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooooooooh gotcha


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

He looks awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! =D


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

He's starting to really thicken out with that bully look! Also feeling better finally, and putting healthy weight back on. =]


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

he is one handsome dog. I love his crop and his colouring


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks so much! Bought a flirtpole today, hoping to tone him up and bulk him out even more. =D


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Seven months old in two days!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I just love this dog of yours!  can't wait to see how he looks at 2!


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Seven and a half months old =]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You already know I love this boy! One of my favorite bullies here  so handsome!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh wow what a cutie!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Coach and Diesel's Mommie!










Stark also has a ridiculous metabolism. He eats between 5-6 cups of kibble a day and the only weight he puts on is muscle lol. I worry that he's too skinny though. He's about 45 pounds right now, seven and a half months or so.

Playing with the flirt pole so often is making him ripped!


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Fall is here, and Stark is 8 months old!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Stark is laying in what Diesel considers heaven...all those leaves....lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Love his crop by the way!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

@Dieselsmommie

Haha Stark loves the leaves. He kept trying to eat them though! And thank you! I'm super pleased with how his crop turned out, though his left ear has some scar tissue on it.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sooooooo cute! <3


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Coach!

We started Obedience class today, and he did really well!










Quick free stack pic from last week. =]


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is looking gooooooooooood! Looks a lot more AmStaff than Bully. Such a handsome boy! Glad to hear he is doing well with obedience  fun stuff!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

You have such a beautiful dog Renzen, I love him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you!

And Stark's getting beefy, haha. Nine months and almost 50lbs now!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep! Looks like he is filling out now! Looks good


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

He is looking great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Been a while since I've updated! Guess who's going to be a year old next week? C:



























(Ignore the boxes, we just moved, haha)


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Man did he change as he got older great pup


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at this bubba's face





































I really need to weigh him, but he's probably close to 65 pounds (or more lol) at this point.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh wow he is adorable.


----------

